# This Will Make You Cry



## Lon (May 4, 2015)

Four Year Old In Nepal Protecting his 2 1/2 year old sister. I saw this yesterday and I'm still weeping.


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2015)

Where's the link to the story Lon?


----------



## Lon (May 4, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Where's the link to the story Lon?



There is no link and no story. They survived the quake, the picture is the story.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 4, 2015)

Where did you get the picture Lon?


----------



## Warrigal (May 4, 2015)

Lon said:


> Four Year Old In Nepal Protecting his 2 1/2 year old sister. I saw this yesterday and I'm still weeping.
> 
> 
> View attachment 17690



_"Of such as these is the Kingdom of Heaven"

_:sorrow: If only we could respond as lovingly to the hurting people of this world.


----------



## Shalimar (May 4, 2015)

Heartbreaking, and unbearably beautiful in it's loving purity.


----------



## Lon (May 4, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Where did you get the picture Lon?



A friend in New Zealand put it on his Facebook


----------



## charlotta (May 4, 2015)

Please try to find out if they have family still living?  The picture is so heart breaking.  Both are babies.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 5, 2015)

Over seven thousand dead and still counting, they were a few of the lucky ones...


----------



## Ameriscot (May 8, 2015)

Just stumbled across the above photo in a Guardian article. It's a couple of Vietnamese kids in 2007 and is being spread around FB as Nepalese kids. 

http://www.theguardian.com/commenti...al-children-image-orphanages-donate?CMP=fb_gu


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2015)

Yep that's what I suspected Annie which is why I asked for a link to the story..


----------



## Ameriscot (May 8, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Yep that's what I suspected Annie which is why I asked for a link to the story..



I am suspicious of these things people share on FB without checking on them.  People will share pics of missing kids, etc when it was actually a few years ago.


----------



## Cookie (May 8, 2015)

I have heard that it is often the case with magazines such as Time, etc. to use stock photos when reporting news events like disasters, so this is not so uncommon, I suppose.


----------



## ndynt (May 8, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Just stumbled across the above photo in a Guardian article. It's a couple of Vietnamese kids in 2007 and is being spread around FB as Nepalese kids.
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/commenti...al-children-image-orphanages-donate?CMP=fb_gu


Not surprised.  That was my first reaction to the picture...they look Vietnamese.


----------



## Lon (May 8, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I am suspicious of these things people share on FB without checking on them.  People will share pics of missing kids, etc when it was actually a few years ago.



Thanks for researching this. It's still a sad picture that brings tears to my eyes.It's been a very effective pic in fund raising for Nepal


----------



## ndynt (May 8, 2015)

Agree..agree, Lon. Very sad.  That inocennt chldren should have to suffer.  The memory of the 40 year old picture of  the "Naplam Girl" still tortures me, after all these years.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 8, 2015)

Lon said:


> Thanks for researching this. It's still a sad picture that brings tears to my eyes.It's been a very effective pic in fund raising for Nepal



I just stumbled on it as I get feeds from the Guardian on Facebook.  If it helps raise funds that's good, but better to show Nepalese victims.


----------



## ndynt (May 8, 2015)

Agree, Annie.  Cannot help but wonder...if the fund raisers were devious enough to choose the most sympathy evoking photo they could find....will the funds go to Nepal?


----------



## Ameriscot (May 8, 2015)

ndynt said:


> Agree..agree, Lon. Very sad.  That inocennt chldren should have to suffer.  The memory of the 40 year old picture of  the "Naplam Girl" still tortures me, after all these years.



I remember her very well.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 8, 2015)

ndynt said:


> Agree, Annie.  Cannot help but wonder...if the fund raisers were devious enough to choose the most sympathy evoking photo they could find....will the funds go to Nepal?



I don't really have a lot of trust in this type of fund raising or in many charities.  Far too much of the donations go to 'administrative costs'.


----------



## Shalimar (May 8, 2015)

Nona, the napalm girl is (as far as I know) happy and well, and settled in Canada. She converted to,Christianity, and uses her misfortune, to spread a message of peace and love. The human spirit is a wonderful thing. Hopefully this news will give you 
peace.:love_heart:


----------



## AZ Jim (May 8, 2015)

Here is an update with pix of that now 49 year old girl.

http://news.yahoo.com/ap-napalm-girl-photo-vietnam-war-turns-40-210339788.html


----------



## ndynt (May 8, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Nona, the napalm girl is (as far as I know) happy and well, and settled in Canada. She converted to,Christianity, and uses her misfortune, to spread a message of peace and love. The human spirit is a wonderful thing. Hopefully this news will give you
> peace.:love_heart:


I have seen her on talk shows.  I think what bothers me is not the little girl herself...rather the symbolism of what children have had to endure...in useless wars.


----------



## ndynt (May 8, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Here is an update with pix of that now 49 year old girl.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/ap-napalm-girl-photo-vietnam-war-turns-40-210339788.html


Thank you, Jim.  Such a touching and beautiful story.  Made me cry.


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Here is an update with pix of that now 49 year old girl.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/ap-napalm-girl-photo-vietnam-war-turns-40-210339788.html



Not that it matters Jim..but that article is old..she is now 52 years old and as Shali said very happily married with a family and living in Canada.. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phan_Thi_Kim_Phuc


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2015)

ndynt said:


> I have seen her on talk shows.  I think what bothers me is not the little girl herself...rather the symbolism of what children have had to endure...in useless wars.



Absolutely agree Nona


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I don't really have a lot of trust in this type of fund raising or in many charities.  Far too much of the donations go to 'administrative costs'.



I am of exactly the same mind as you with regards these types of fund-raising..


----------



## Warrigal (May 8, 2015)

Whenever, wherever the photo was taken, the poverty and the pain was very real and is still being suffered today by many children unseen by all of us.


----------

